# Cherry Barbs - Plant Eaters?



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

In my newly set up tank, something is chewing holes in the edges of the new leaves of the Hygrophila polysperma. The fish are small characins - zebras, bloodfins, ruby tetras - and cherry barbs. There are no snails.

I've seen the barbs picking algae from the glass, and once I saw one grab an old hygro leaf. I can find no reference to cherry barbs as plant eaters, though.

Has anyone else seen or heard of this?

Bill


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

my cherry barbs pick at the plants of algae, but they don't eat any of them. so i'm a bit doubtful it's them, but never say never.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

they usualy dont eat plants and as freydo said they could help with algae...


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

aquabillpers said:


> I've seen the barbs picking algae from the glass, and once I saw one grab an old hygro leaf. I can find no reference to cherry barbs as plant eaters, though.
> 
> Has anyone else seen or heard of this?
> Bill


I have some APONOGETON CRISPUS that my Cherry Barbs will pick at. I've been feeding them spirulina and they've stopped. My theory is they need some plant material for a healthy diet and if you give it to them they won't eat the plants. Or at least that's what I'm gonna believe until they start eating my plants again.


----------



## oRiN999 (Apr 22, 2006)

my cherry barbs have never touched my plants but then i over feed too. have you checked maybe a nutrient deficiency in your macros?


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

oRiN999 said:


> my cherry barbs have never touched my plants but then i over feed too. have you checked maybe a nutrient deficiency in your macros?


I think the nutrient levels are OK - the hygros are green and adding new leaves. There are no holes in the leaves, only bite-sized chunks taken out of the perimeters.

I did see a barb grab an old leaf at the bottom of a stalk, but it remained whole.

Since H. polysperma is an endangered species in aquariums, I want these to thrive. I'll try adding some spirulina.

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've not had any problems with my cherry barbs eating plants either.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

After further observation, I am satisfied that cherry barbs do not eat plants. 

But what they do is pick at the leaves on the hygro, probably in their search for algae, and apparently tear off little leaf chunks in the process. There are numerous small pieces of hygro leaves floating on the surface.

The barbs will be banished to a tank that has no hygros, and we'll see what happens to the ones in this tank.

Bill


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

To follow up:

I moved the cherry barbs to another tank about a month ago, and shortly after that I moved some hygros from the former tank that held the barbs to a new tank.

Result:

The hygros in the original tank no longer have new holes in their leaves, and the transplanted hygros have no holes at all. Environmental conditions are similar in the two tanks.

Conclusion:

In some way, cherry barbs cause holes to develop in the leaves of hygros.

Bill


----------

